# I like flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a good day.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeez!! That's a crazy mess of fish!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I think i seen this video on youtube!? Weren't they releasing those into a lake or river?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

holy moly!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Thats a good day.


 
Are the ones that are different color like albino different than the other ones are they all the same?? Congrats on a heck of a catch, you can catch the flatheads like Gene and Tim catch the deepdrop fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't catch these guys, Skiff you was right they was releasing them into a pond, I just thought it was amazing of how many they had, not to mention how many over 50lbs is right there.

To answer your question they are all the same, all Flatheads they just tend to change colors. Some are bright yellow, while others are almost Black..

I was reading about Flatheads latnight when I found this picture, just thought I would share it with you guys..


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

That's some hogs there.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought you caught those, i was about to say that is the best night you had around here.


----------

